# سبك المعادن والخراطة والتلحليم بتقنيات عالية



## ٌROWDB (18 يناير 2010)

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اعزائي اعضاء وزوار هذا الصرح العظيم ،،تحية طيبة
ارغب بإقامة مشروع بالسعودية مصنع لسبك المعادن وورشة لاعمال الخراطة والتلحيم ولكن بتقنيات عالية .
من لديه الخبرة والمعلومات الكافية اتمنى افادتي.

ارق واعذب التحايا ،، م/طلال


----------



## مصطفىحرزالله (20 يناير 2010)

if you are seriously 
pls contact me in my email [email protected]
انا بعمل الان فى الشركه العالميه للمسبوكات و ممكن افيدك فى نقل الخبرات


----------



## مصطفى 1982 (17 فبراير 2010)

اعمل مدير ورش مصانع سكر فى مصر اذا كنت تريد المساعدة ممكن تحصل على الاميل من ادارة الموقع .مصطفى1982


----------



## ٌROWDB (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لكم مني كل العذر ع التأخير ،، ظروف واجبرتني ع الغياب

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------

